# Rusty Brake Discs



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm sure I've read this somewhere before, but I can't seem to find it now. What do dealerships do about the rusty brake discs? I'm sure I'm not the only one with this issue, the car is 4 months old but the brake discs and wheel hubs look like they've come off of a Vauxhall Nova. I'm going to contact my dealer and see what they are going to do about it, but just wondered what everyone else had managed to do or get to sort this issue?


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Some will do nothing, some will paint them. Depends on the relationship you have with them.

Personally, I'd take the wheels off and use a metal paint and do it yourself. Thats my plan from day one.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

elboobio said:


> I'm sure I've read this somewhere before, but I can't seem to find it now. What do dealerships do about the rusty brake discs? I'm sure I'm not the only one with this issue, the car is 4 months old but the brake discs and wheel hubs look like they've come off of a Vauxhall Nova. I'm going to contact my dealer and see what they are going to do about it, but just wondered what everyone else had managed to do or get to sort this issue?


For the brake discs, they will do nothing. Unless you buy a different car with ceramic brakes, the discs will corrode somewhat. They'll get worse with lack of use, but taking the car out & breaking will remove most of it. I dont know of any car were this wont happen. The steel is exposed and breaking rubs against it, so it will be exposed & the material rusts naturally..its only with use is the rust removed. Treating it with anything will affect the braking. I dont think they can do anything about it.

The hubs are another matter. The Audi hubs are really bad, and bigger/more exposed that other cars. They are painted to begin with, which indicates the paint was put there to prevent corrosion. I have had Audi repaint mine for free (though I had to speak to more than one person to get it done, as the first said it was due to 'weather'). Theres another thread about it.
Personally, I think the hubs are flawed, but because they are flawed with everyones its 'expected' so not covered by warranty/etc & up to the dealer what they do about it.
I dont think they have changed their hub designed/etc so little point in having them replaced cos you'll be back to square one in a month or 2 when they corrode again.
Hopefully, when enough people return the hubs to Audi to get redone it'll be registered on there system as widespread & someone might eventually do something about it.


----------



## DHFerguson (May 19, 2016)

Go to: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1180106


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

The wifes MINI is the same with rust on the hubs,but it is hard to see due the the wheel design.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

90TJM said:


> The wifes MINI is the same with rust on the hubs,but it is hard to see due the the wheel design.


It can be possible on a small car due the price..even if not admissible to me either is cheaper (which mini is not) or expensive..
The hub material can suffer of rust and we agree that, but it happens if Audi in this case, didn't paint well that part!!
They can't say is normal or is a part that loses its color with the use or other bullshits like that..remember to them the car price!
I saw new cars, one month of life, hub completely brown..I wouldn't buy a car in that conditions!

the warranty covers the rust on the paint but also in those parts so if I'll have this problem, I want Audi to fix it!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The wheel design is the problem, they just show too much of the disk behind it.

My dealer had no probs painting it up for me when rust developed, despite the having a bit of a light hearted dig.

They will need to do them all when the second hand ones are sat on the forecourt rusting away, who's gonna buy a visibly rusting car?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Very tiny amount of corrosion on the hubs of my A3 after nearly 2.5 years. I saw a 16 reg TTs at the dealers, very rusty. I wouldn't be happy with it from new. Strangely, my wife's mini hasn't done it at all.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok so my hubs have started to rust. My TT is coming up to 6 months old now. I'm thinking rather than calling my dealer I should maybe just fix it myself. Just want to know the best way and what to actually do. I'm guessing jack up the car and take a wheel off and rub down with sand paper? then what? what do I need to apply? a rust proofing paint or just hammerite?

Any advice would be great as I need help on this. Or do you think i should call my dealer and see if they will sort it?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

stumardy said:


> Ok so my hubs have started to rust. My TT is coming up to 6 months old now. I'm thinking rather than calling my dealer I should maybe just fix it myself. Just want to know the best way and what to actually do. I'm guessing jack up the car and take a wheel off and rub down with sand paper? then what? what do I need to apply? a rust proofing paint or just hammerite?
> 
> Any advice would be great as I need help on this. Or do you think i should call my dealer and see if they will sort it?


Hi, Remove surface rust with emery cloth, treat with Kurust/Jenolite or similar & paint with Hammerite smooth.
Should last for years.... Less time it's at the dealer the better.
Hoggy.


----------

